# Όταν η Λεξιλογία έκλεισε τα εννέα...



## drsiebenmal (Apr 1, 2017)

Αν η πόρτα ήταν ξύλινη ή είχε οποιαδήποτε φυσική υπόσταση, θα είχε ξεχαρβαλωθεί από την οργή με την οποία έσπρωξε το ολόγραμμά της ο ΔιΨΑ. Χωρίς να σταματήσει καν, προχώρησε προς το γραφείο στο βάθος της αίθουσας. Πριν καν φτάσει στα μισά άρχισε τον εξάψαλμο:

«Πέρασαν δυο χρόνια. Δυο ολόκληρα χρόνια. Δυο χρόνια ηρεμία για την Ψηφιακή Αρχαιολογία. Νόμιζα ότι το θέμα είχε λυθεί. Ότι όταν έγινες Εισηγητής από Βοηθός θα έστρεφες την προσοχή σου σε κάτι πιο παραγωγικό. Στο Τραμπικό Ρήγμα της Βρεξόδου από το Χόλιγουντ, Χόλιρουντ, χολικάπως.»

«Κύριε διευθυντά...» μόλις που πρόλαβε να αρθρώσει ο πρώην νεαρός βοηθός που ήταν πλέον νεαρός εισηγητής, αλλά πριν σηκωθεί για να τον υποδεχτεί, ο διευθυντής είχε φτάσει μπροστά του, άρπαξε την καρέκλα του επισκέπτη, την γύρισε και κάθισε καβαλλητά – όπως έκανε μόνο όταν ήταν πολύ θυμωμένος με τους υφισταμένους του. Πολύ, πολύ θυμωμένος.

«Αλλά εσύ, εκεί, την τρέλα σου», συνέχισε τον εξάψαλμο. «Με το φόρουμ που το λέγανε Λεξιλογία. Τα είπαμε αυτά, τα μελετήσαμε, τα συμφωνήσαμε, τα δημοσιεύσαμε. Και τώρα έρχεσαι και βάζεις την υπηρεσία σε συναγερμό λόγω εθνικού κινδύνου από ...τη Λεξιλογία; Τα έχεις χαμένα, παιδί μου;»

«Σας βεβαιώνω πως όχι, κύριε διευθυντά, είναι απόλυτα σοβαρό» είπε ο ΕιΨΑ κι ήπιε μια γουλιά από το αναψυκτικό πάνω στο γραφείο του, κάνοντας νόημα προς τον γραμματέα να φέρει το τάμπλετ από το κλειδωμένο χρηματοκιβώτιο.

«Λοιπόν;» ρώτησε ανυπόμονα ο ΔιΨΑ. «Τι συμβαίνει;»

«Αυτό εδώ, κύριε διευθυντά», είπε ο εισηγητής, τείνοντάς του το τάμπλετ. «Ανακαλύψαμε στα καινούργια αρχεία που αποκρυπτογραφήσαμε από τη Λεξιλογία *ένα νήμα που περιέχει όλη την προπέρσινη συνομιλία μας* σαν σήμερα. Ορίστε, εδώ είναι.»

«Μα, δεν είναι δυνατόν!» εξερράγη ο διευθυντής. Ταυτόχρονα, έστρεψε την καρέκλα του και κάθισε κανονικά ενώ το χρώμα στο πρόσωπό του άλλαξε αισθητά. «Αυτό σημαίνει όμως ότι διαθέτουν κι εκείνοι σκουληκότρυπα. Βρήκες κάποια ένδειξη;»

«Όχι ακόμα, κύριε διευθυντά, βρήκα μια αναφορά σε σκουληκομυρμηγκότρυπα, αλλά δεν ξέρω τι παραλλαγή είναι αυτή. Έστειλα όμως μνημόνιο στα οικονομοριακά εργαστήρια, μήπως μπορούν να βοηθήσουν.»

«Μα θα πρέπει να είναι ειδική περίπτωση. Ούτε δύο γκραβιπαρσέκ μακριά μας!»

«Πολύ πιο κοντά μας, κύριε διευθυντά. Είμαι βέβαιος ότι μας παρακολουθούν σχεδόν άμεσα. Έχω αρχίσει να αναρωτιέμαι μήπως μας βλέπουν καθώς συζητάμε.»

«Μα γιατί το λες αυτό;»

«Δεν υπάρχει καμία αμφιβολία! Μας βλέπουν! Εδώ και τώρα!»


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 1, 2017)

Α χα χα! Εγώ θέλω να ξέρω τι χρώμα έγινε το πρόσωπο του διευθυντή (ίσως και τι χρώμα ήταν πριν γίνει αυτό που έγινε).


----------



## nickel (Apr 1, 2017)

Φαντάσου να είχε ονομαστεί Λεξιλόγηση και να προσπαθούσαν τώρα να την ξεχωρίσουν από τον όρο της μόδας, την Αξιολόγηση. Με καμιά από τις δυο να μη λέει να κλείσει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 1, 2017)

AoratiMelani said:


> Α χα χα! Εγώ θέλω να ξέρω τι χρώμα έγινε το πρόσωπο του διευθυντή (ίσως και τι χρώμα ήταν πριν γίνει αυτό που έγινε).



Το ψάχνουμε με τη σκουληκομυρμηγκότρυπα...


----------



## daeman (Apr 1, 2017)

drsiebenmal said:


> ...
> «Σας βεβαιώνω πως όχι, κύριε διευθυντά, είναι απόλυτα σοβαρό» είπε ο ΕιΨΑ κι ήπιε μια γουλιά από το αναψυκτικό πάνω στο γραφείο του, κάνοντας νόημα προς τον γραμματέα να φέρει το τάμπλετ από το κλειδωμένο χρηματοκιβώτιο.
> 
> «Λοιπόν;» ρώτησε ανυπόμονα ο ΔιΨΑ. «Τι συμβαίνει;»
> ...



Περίληψη προηγούμενων επομένων:



daeman said:


> ... Απόσπασμα από την τρίτη πράξη του αρχαίου δράματος με τίτλο Sharingandbonding, που ανακαλύφθηκε τυχαία από ομάδα γεωαρχαιολόγων κατά τις ανασκαφές στην Παλαιά Γη και πιστεύεται ότι γράφτηκε πριν 21 αιώνες περίπου. Βρέθηκε σε αρχαίο σύστημα αποθήκευσης λογονίων*, στην ευρύτερη περιοχή της πόλης που τότε ονομαζόταν Κλεινονάστυ, σύμφωνα με άλλα αποσπάσματα που αποκρυπτογραφούνται σταδιακά. Οι παλαιογλωσσολόγοι συμφωνούν ότι το δράμα αυτό είναι ένα ελάχιστο μόνο μέρος της επικών διαστάσεων πολυσυλλογής κειμένων με τον γενικό τίτλο Λεξιλογία. Οι εικασίες ελάχιστων ερευνητών ότι ο αρχικός τίτλος του δράματος ήταν Sharing and bonding και η πόλη λεγόταν ευφημιστικά Κλεινόν Άστυ, αλλά τα κενά μεταξύ των λέξεων παραλείφθηκαν εξαιτίας προβλημάτων ασυμβατότητας ανάμεσα στα πρωτόγονα τότε προγράμματα ιστοπεριήγησης, κατά την αρχική συγχώνευση της μπλογκόσφαιρας, της φορουμόσφαιρας και του Web v.138.build 8432, η οποία το 2109 οδήγησε στη δημιουργία της Λογόσφαιρας όπως την ξέρουμε σήμερα, είχαν ελάχιστους υποστηρικτές. Οι περισσότεροι παλαιογλωσσολόγοι συμφωνούν ότι η εικασία αυτή δεν ευσταθεί, με κύριο επιχείρημα ότι οι ΑΑΠ** δεν χώριζαν τις λέξεις με κενά. Μια άλλη, επίσης πολύ μικρή μερίδα παλαιογλωσσολόγων προτείνει τη θεωρία ότι τα παράξενα, δυσερμήνευτα σημάδια πάνω από τα γράμματα ονομάζονταν τόνοι και υπήρχαν παλιότερα περισσότερες μορφές τους μαζί με άλλα, διαφορετικά σημάδια, τα πνεύματα (τι αλλόκοτη ιδέα! ότι οι σοφοί της αρχαιότητας έβαζαν ψάρια και στοιχειά πάνω από τα τυπογραφικά στοιχεία), μια θεωρία που απορρίπτεται από την πλειονότητα των ερευνητών σήμερα***.
> 
> *λογόνιο: η απειροελάχιστη ποσότητα πληροφορίας που μεταδίδεται μέσω του λόγου, αν και το ανωτέρω απόσπασμα κατατάσσεται μάλλον στα μποζόνια (από τον Μπόζο, διάσημο κλόουν της προλεξιλογικής εποχής).
> **Αρχαίοι Αυτών Πρόγονοι.
> ...



Διότι, κυρίες, κύριοι και αγαπητά μου αειπαιδιά, δεν ήταν ένα απλό τάμπλετ εκείνο που περιείχε το επίμαχο νήμα.

Ήταν κάτι πολύ πιο εμβληματικό (και εικονικό, θα έλεγα, iconic που λέμε σήμερα που θα λέμε αυριομεθαύριο): η χρυσή —τρόπος του λέγειν, τρόπον τινά, πολύτροπον, αλχημιστικόν— δέλτος (tablette tactile difficile) του πασίγνωστου πλέον, απαραίτητου βοηθήματος κάθε ταξιδιώτη στον χώρο και τον χρόνο «Γυρίστε τον Γαλαξία με Ουφοστόπ», η οποία περιείχε όλα τα προηγούμενα —και ταυτοχρόνως επόμενα, κατά κάποιο πολύτροπο τρόπο— ψήγματα λεξιλογιακών κειμένων που είχαν, έχουν και θα έχουν διασωθεί μέχρι χθες, σήμερα και αύριο (με την ευρεία έννοια, μην κολλάτε στις καθημερινές σημασίες των λέξεων) από την ένδοξη εποποιία (σάγκα με μάνγκα, μάγκα) της Λεξιλογιάδας. Ιδού και το κάλυμμα της εν λόγω λεξιλογοπινακίδας:






Πετσέτες* να φέρετε απ' το σπίτι σας.


Don't panic - Coldplay






We live in a beautiful world
Oh all that I know
There's nothing here to run from
Cause here
Everybody here's got somebody to lean on

* "A towel is about the most massively useful thing an interstellar hitchhiker can have. Partly it has great practical value. You can wrap it around you for warmth as you bound across the cold moons of Jaglan Beta; you can lie on it on the brilliant marble-sanded beaches of Santraginus V, inhaling the heady sea vapours; you can sleep under it beneath the stars which shine so redly on the desert world of Kakrafoon; use it to sail a miniraft down the slow heavy River Moth; wet it for use in hand-to-hand-combat; wrap it round your head to ward off noxious fumes or avoid the gaze of the Ravenous Bugblatter Beast of Traal (such a mind-bogglingly stupid animal, it assumes that if you can't see it, it can't see you — daft as a brush, but very very ravenous); you can wave your towel in emergencies as a distress signal, and of course dry yourself off with it if it still seems to be clean enough.

More importantly, a towel has immense psychological value. For some reason, if a strag (strag: non-hitch hiker) discovers that a hitchhiker has his towel with him, he will automatically assume that he is also in possession of a toothbrush, face flannel, soap, tin of biscuits, flask, compass, map, ball of string, gnat spray, wet weather gear, space suit etc., etc. Furthermore, the strag will then happily lend the hitch hiker any of these or a dozen other items that the hitch hiker might accidentally have "lost." What the strag will think is that any man who can hitch the length and breadth of the galaxy, rough it, slum it, struggle against terrible odds, win through, and still knows where his towel is, is clearly a man to be reckoned with.

Hence a phrase that has passed into hitchhiking slang, as in "Hey, you sass that hoopy Ford Prefect? There's a frood who really knows where his towel is." (_Sass:_ know, be aware of, meet, have sex with; _hoopy: _really together guy;_ frood:_ really amazingly together guy.)"


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 1, 2017)

Σπέκια, Ρε! (αναφωνείται πολλαπλώς και αδιακόπως)


----------



## sarant (Apr 1, 2017)

Χρόνια μας πολλά!


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 2, 2017)

Ευχαριστούμε για τα δώρα, δόκτορα και δαεμάνε, και μακάρι να είχα το ταλέντο να ανταποδώσω  
Και του χρόνου!


----------



## Earion (Apr 5, 2017)

Αναρτώ εδώ ένα κείμενο που διάβασα πρόσφατα. Μιλά για ένα πρόσωπο που δεν γνώριζα, τον Νίκο Γουλανδρή (1949-2015), αξιόλογο πνευματικό άνθρωπο απ’ ό,τι λένε όσοι τον γνώρισαν και καταγράφουν τις αναμνήσεις τους από αυτόν στο περιοδικό _Τα Ιστορικά_ (τεύχ. 64, του 2016, το δημοσιευόμενο σημείωμα στις σ. 37-40). Δεν επιδιώκω να σας γνωρίσω τον αποθανόντα, απλώς ένα από τα κείμενα που γράφτηκαν στη μνήμη του περιέχει στοιχεία που κρίνω πως θα ενδιέφεραν τους αναγνώστες του φόρουμ από πολλές πλευρές. Ίσως προκληθεί και συζήτηση.

*Ισμήνη, Υπατία και Αναστασία
*
Είναι κάπως ασυνήθιστο το να γίνει μια γραμματοσειρά αφορμή για να γνωριστούν δύο άνθρωποι και επιπλέον να είναι αυτό απαρχή μιας φιλίας που κράτησε σχεδόν 20 χρόνια (δυστυχώς μόνο τόσα). Πριν όμως μιλήσω για την συνάντησή μου με τον Νίκο τον Γουλανδρή, καλό θα ήταν να θυμίσω πώς άρχισε η όλη υπόθεση.

Την δεκαετία του ’80 οι προσωπικοί υπολογιστές άρχισαν να μπαίνουν για τα καλά στην ζωή μας και αυτό μας βρήκε στην Ελλάδα εντελώς απροετοίμαστους. (Αυτό τώρα κάτι μου θυμίζει άλλα δεν μπορώ να το εντοπίσω). Ένα από τα προβλήματα ήταν πώς να γράψουμε ελληνικά όταν αυτό το νέο μέσο επικοινωνίας ήταν κάτω από πλήρη αγγλοσαξονικό έλεγχο. Η λύση βέβαια υπήρχε από παλιά. Οι ναυτιλιακές και χρηματιστηριακές εταιρίες που ήθελαν να επικοινωνούν με τα ανά τον κόσμο παραρτήματά τους την εποχή του τηλετύπου είχαν εισαγάγει την κωδικοποίηση των ελληνικών με λατινικό αλφάβητο, τα γνωστά φραγκοχιώτικα. Με την εξάπλωση των υπολογιστών τα βαφτίσαμε greeklish και αρχίσαμε να τα χρησιμοποιούμε καθημερινά. Και εδώ έλαμψαν τα τρία χαρακτηριστικά του νεοέλληνα: εφευρετικότητα, προχειρότητα και κακογουστιά. Αποφασίσαμε ότι τα greeklish θα είναι ο πιο αναρχικός κώδικας γραφής. Και νά h αντί του η, 8 ή 9 στη θέση του θ, w αντί για ω, χ αντί του χ (και σίγουρα ξεχνάω τα μισά). Οι επίσημοι φορείς προσπάθησαν βέβαια να βάλουν κάποια τάξη, δημιουργώντας το πρότυπο ΕΛΟΤ 743, άλλα ήταν αργά. Όταν τόλμησα να μιλήσω σε ένα φίλο μου (τον όποιο κατά τα άλλα εκτιμώ βαθύτατα) για την ύπαρξη προτύπου η απάντηση του ήτανε: η γνώμη τους και η γνώμη μου. Όταν προσπαθώ να εξηγήσω στους αντι-ΕΛΟΤ-ικούς ότι η αναρχική χρήση των greeklish καθιστά αδύνατη την αρχειοθέτηση ελληνικών κειμένων, με κοιτάζουν παράξενα σαν να είμαι εξωγήινος. Και δεν καταλαβαίνουν όταν τους λέω ότι δεν μπορούμε να γράφουμε την «ηχώ» με καμιά δεκαριά διαφορετικούς τρόπους: icho, hcho, hchw, ixo, ixw, hxo, hxw, echo, echw, exo, exw (άσε που μερικοί χρησιμοποιούν ένα απλό h στη θέση του χ).

Μπροστά σ’ αυτό το χάος ο Γουλανδρής αποφάσισε να αναλάβει πρωτοβουλία και με την βοήθεια της Αλεξάνδρας έφτιαξε την πρώτη του ελληνική γραμματοσειρά, την Κλειώ. Η Κλειώ ενηλικιώθηκε, έγινε Ισμήνη και μ’ αυτήν γράφτηκαν όλα τα κείμενα του Γουλανδρή στις δεκαετίες του ’80 και ’90. Εγώ, από την μεριά μου, είχα αρχίσει, στις αρχές του ’90, να χρειάζομαι μια καλή ελληνική γραμματοσειρά. Κυρίως γιατί είχα αρχίσει να πληκτρολογώ τις εργασίες μου μόνος μου, χρησιμοποιώντας μια γλώσσα προγραμματισμού για την στοιχειοθεσία επιστημονικών κειμένων που λέγεται TeX. Δυστυχώς ο δημιουργός του TeX δεν είχε προβλέψει την δυνατότητα ελληνικής γραφής. Ψάχνοντας για μια ελληνική γραμματοσειρά, έπεσα πάνω στην Ισμήνη, όπου με περίμεναν δύο ευχάριστες εκπλήξεις: ο δημιουργός της Ισμήνης ζούσε και αυτός στο Παρίσι και δούλευε με Macintosh όπως και εγώ. Του έγραψα, συναντηθήκαμε (τέλη ’96), του εξήγησα το πρόβλημα και αποφασίσαμε να βάλουμε μπρος για μια ελληνική γραμματοσειρά που θα δούλευε με το TeX. Έτσι κάθε Σάββατο πρωί βρισκόμαστε στο γραφείο μου στο πανεπιστήμιο για να πιούμε τον καφέ μας και να δουλέψουμε για την νέα γραμματοσειρά που βαφτίσαμε Υπατία.

Ξεκινήσαμε από την Ισμήνη και την εμπλουτίσαμε με μαθηματικά σύμβολα, απαραίτητα για την συγγραφή κειμένων με φυσικομαθηματικό περιεχόμενο με το TeX. Φτιάξαμε και ένα πληκτρολόγιο ειδικά για την Υπατία, καθώς και τις μετρικές που ήταν απαραίτητες για να δουλέψει η Υπατία με το TeX. Η συλλογή κατατέθηκε στην αρχειοθήκη Info-Mac. Η αρχειοθήκη είναι τώρα πια ανενεργή, άλλα οι γραμματοσειρές είναι πάντα προσβάσιμες. Τελειώνοντας με την Υπατία, ξεκινήσαμε δουλειά για την Αναστασία. Το σκεπτικό ήταν ότι ναι μεν η Υπατία, όπως και η Ισμήνη, ήταν εξαιρετικές σε τυπωμένο κείμενο, αλλά η πληκτρολόγηση στην οθόνη θα ήταν πιο άνετη αν υπήρχε μία σταθερού πλάτους γραμματοσειρά.

Δεν ήταν τυχερό να κυκλοφορήσει ποτέ η Αναστασία. Οι λόγοι ήταν δύο. Πρώτον, βρισκόμαστε πια στις αρχές του 2000 και το πρότυπο Unicode είχε τελικά επικρατήσει, πράγμα που είχε σαν αποτέλεσμα οι πιο γνωστές γραμματοσειρές να εμπλουτιστούν με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες. Δεύτερον, από την μεριά του TeX, η εμφάνιση του Xe-TeX επέτρεψε την χρήση οποιασδήποτε γραμματοσειράς Unicode για στοιχειοθεσία, μεταξύ άλλων, ελληνικών κειμένων. Έτσι αποφασίσαμε με τον Νίκο ότι το πιο σημαντικό ήταν η παρέα μας, ο σαββατιάτικος καφές, το «παραδοσιακό» όπως το λέγαμε, και συνεχίσαμε να βρισκόμαστε, βρέξει-χιονίσει, κάθε Σάββατο στο πανεπιστήμιο. Αυτά μέχρι το 2006. Το 2006 το εργαστήριό μας μετακόμισε στο Orsay, κάπου 30 χιλιόμετρα έξω από το Παρίσι, και χάσαμε το σαββατιάτικο στέκι. Αλλά δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να εγκαταλείψουμε το παραδοσιακό. Έτσι κάθε Σάββατο βρισκόμαστε στο σπίτι του Νίκου για καφέ και κουβεντούλα. Όταν έλειπα για ταξίδι (πράγμα που συνέβαινε συχνά) η επαφή μας ήταν ακόμα πιο τακτική χάρη στην τεχνολογία των υπολογιστών και τις μεθόδους τηλεδιάσκεψης.

Και έτσι κύλισαν τα χρόνια μέχρι το 2015, την ασθένεια του Νίκου που όλοι (πρώτος αυτός) κάναμε πως δεν βλέπαμε, και την μέσα σε λίγες μέρες κατάληξή της. Αυτά τα 20 χρόνια που πέρασα σαν φίλος του Νίκου με σημάδεψαν με τρόπο ανεξίτηλο. Κοντά του έμαθα πόσο σημαντική είναι η ακριβολογία, πόσο κακό μπορεί να κάνει η μπουρδολογία, πόσα καβαλημένα καλάμια κυκλοφορούν μέσα στην νεοελληνική «πνευματική» κοινότητα. Έχοντας συμπληρώσει το έργο του πάνω στον Δημήτρη Χατζή, ο Νίκος αφιερώθηκε στην κριτική των πολυποίκιλων μεταφράσεων φιλοσοφικο-ιστορικών βιβλίων (κυρίως γαλλικών) που ήταν τόσο της μόδας στην προ κρίσης εποχή. Κοντά του ανακάλυψα ότι υπάρχουν μεγαλόσχημοι μεταφραστές που δεν διστάζουν να γράφουν πομπώδεις φράσεις χωρίς κανένα νόημα (πιθανότατα ακόμα και για τους ίδιους). Ο Νίκος προσπαθούσε να επισημάνει τα κακώς κείμενα ώστε να ανοίξει τα μάτια των μελλοντικών αναγνωστών αδοκίμων μεταφράσεων που θα προσπαθούσαν να αποδώσουν νόημα στα ακατανόητα. Η δική μου στάση ήταν πάγια ότι ο καθένας είναι άξιος της τύχης του, πράγμα που νευρίαζε τον Νίκο μια που η φράση αυτή ήταν η χαρακτηριστική έκφραση της μητέρας του. Ωστόσο, με το να συνειδητοποιήσω ότι συχνά οι μεταφράσεις κακοποιούν το αρχικό κείμενο, κατάντησα να αποφεύγω συστηματικά κάθε μεταφρασμένο ανάγνωσμα και να περιορίζομαι σε κείμενα γραμμένα στις γλώσσες που γνωρίζω.

Δεν είναι δυνατόν να γράψω για την φιλία μου με τον Νίκο χωρίς να πω δύο λόγια για το τι άνθρωπος ήτανε. Ο Νίκος ήταν ένα σπάνιο δείγμα άνθρωπου που δεν επεδίωξε ποτέ την αυτοπροβολή, που δεν προσχώρησε σε καμία οργανωμένη κίνηση, όπως κάνουν οι πάσης φύσεως αρριβίστες. Μολονότι είχε απόλυτα ξεκάθαρη πολιτική τοποθέτηση, ήταν πάντα αυστηρός κριτής των πολιτικών παρατάξεων, ιδίως εκείνων πού θεωρητικά θα τον εξέφραζαν. Είχε μία απίστευτη διακριτικότητα, σε βαθμό που καμιά φορά με έκανε να του βάζω τις φωνές. Αλλά πάνω απ’ όλα για μένα ήταν ο πολύτιμος, πιστός, φίλος, ένας άνθρωπος αναντικατάστατος, που μου άφησε φεύγοντας από την ζωή ένα τεράστιο και οδυνηρό κενό.

Θα ήθελα να κλείσω αυτό το αφιέρωμα στον Νίκο όπως το άρχισα, με τις γραμματοσειρές. Πρώτ’ απ’ όλα με την γραφή των ξένων ονομάτων στις πινακίδες των δρόμων. Αναφέρομαι εδώ στην κακώς εννοούμενη εφαρμογή του προτύπου ΕΛΟΤ 743. Ο Νίκος έδωσε μάχη και κατάφερε η οδός Νταβίντ ντ’ Ανζέ να γραφτεί με το σωστό τρόπο David d’Angers. Ήλπιζε κάποια μέρα να δει και την οδό Βίκτωρος Ουγκώ γραμμένη και αυτή σωστά, αλλά εις μάτην. Αντίθετα η ελληνική δημόσια διοίκηση καταλήφθηκε από μια όψιμη ΕΛΟΤ-λατρεία. Έτσι πλέον ο Charles de Gaulle αναφέρεται σε ελληνικά κείμενα ως Sarl de Gol, ο νυν Γάλλος πρόεδρος ως Olant (και άντε να του κάνουμε τη χάρη, ως Ollant, με δύο l), και άλλες τέτοιες αηδίες. Και να ήταν μόνο η κακοποίηση των ξένων ονομάτων; Εις το έξης όλα τα θηλυκά επώνυμα πρέπει να είναι στην γενική (και πώς να πείσεις τους ξένους ότι η Papadopoulou είναι όντως κόρη του Papadopoulos). Οι καθιερωμένες ορθογραφίες γράφονται σε παλαιά υποδήματα (που σημαίνει ότι εγώ από Grammaticos θα γίνω Grammatikos). Και βέβαια τα ονόματα θα γράφονται σε άπταιστο καθαρεύουσα (και έτσι ο Nicos είναι εις το εξής Nikolaos). Και όλα αυτά βέβαια, όπως επεσήμανε ο Νίκος, όταν ο τέως πρωθυπουργός, στην επίσημη ιστοσελίδα της κυβέρνησης, εμφανιζόταν ως Papademos. Δύο μέτρα και δύο σταθμά είπατε;

Βασίλης Γραμματικός

Η ελάχιστη συμβολή μου στα ένατα γενέθλια.​


----------



## SBE (Apr 6, 2017)

> (που σημαίνει ότι εγώ από Grammaticos θα γίνω Grammatikos)



Εννοεί Gkrammatikos φυσικά. Όπως ένας γνωστός μου στο Λονδίνο που το όνομά του αρχίζει από ΓΚ, δηλαδή GK.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 6, 2017)

SBE said:


> Εννοεί Gkrammatikos φυσικά. Όπως ένας γνωστός μου στο Λονδίνο που το όνομά του αρχίζει από ΓΚ, δηλαδή GK.



Σωστά λες ότι τα ονόματα από ΓΚ- αποδίδονται με GK- αλλά ο άνθρωπος ονομάζεται Γραμματικός, όχι Γκραμματικός. ;)


----------



## SBE (Apr 6, 2017)

Ακόμα δεν έχω ξυπνήσει προφανώς...


----------



## rogne (Apr 6, 2017)

Πολύ ωραία η συμβολή του Εαρίωνα. Ούτε εγώ τον ήξερα τον Γουλανδρή, βρήκα όμως μία κριτική του, από το _Αντί _(από το τελευταίο τεύχος του περιοδικού, μάλιστα), για τη μετάφραση του _Κοινωνικού συμβολαίου_ του Ρουσσώ: φαίνεται πως ήταν... κακούλης (which is nice)! Την παραθέτω κι εδώ, ελπίζω να μην είναι εντελώς ανάρμοστη σ' ένα εορταστικό νήμα.

Ζαν-Ζακ Ρουσσώ, _Το κοινωνικό συμβόλαιο_, μτφρ.: Βασιλική Γρηγοροπούλου, Αλβέρτος Σταϊνχάουερ, επιμέλεια - εισαγωγή - σημειώσεις - επίμετρο: Βασιλική Γρηγοροπούλου, Πόλις, Αθήνα 2004, σ. 333
Βιβλίο 2, Κεφάλαιο 5, σ. 84: «Κάθε άνθρωπος έχει δικαίωμα να εκθέσει σε κίνδυνο τη ζωή του προκειμένου να τη διαφυλάξει. Μήπως λέει ποτέ κανείς ότι όποιος πετάγεται από ένα παράθυρο για να γλιτώσει από μια πυρκαγιά είναι ένοχος αυτοκτονίας; Έχει αποδοθεί ποτέ η ίδια κατηγορία σε όποιον χάθηκε σε τρικυμία, ενώ αγνοούσε τον κίνδυνο μπαίνοντας στο πλοίο;»

Θα προτιμούσα η πρώτη φράση αυτού του χωρίου να ήταν διατυπωμένη: «Κάθε άνθρωπος έχει δικαίωμα να εκθέσει τη ζωή του σε κίνδυνο προκειμένου να τη διαφυλάξει», όμως εδώ δεν πρόκειται για τις προσωπικές προτιμήσεις μου.

Θα προτιμούσα η δεύτερη φράση να ήταν διατυπωμένη: «Μήπως λέει ποτέ κανείς ότι όποιος [πέφτει ή πηδάει] από ένα παράθυρο για να γλιτώσει από μια πυρκαγιά είναι ένοχος αυτοκτονίας;», ώστε ο αναγνώστης να μη διστάζει αν πρέπει να καταλάβει πως αυτός που «πετάγεται» ενεργεί ο ίδιος ή «πετάγεται» από κάποιον άλλο. Όμως θα συμφωνήσω πάλι πως, αν εγώ προσωπικά θα προτιμούσα να «πέσω από το παράθυρο» προκειμένου να γλιτώσω από την πυρκαγιά, κάποιος άλλος μπορεί να προτιμούσε να «πεταχτεί» από το παράθυρο, αυτοβούλως, όπως όταν δηλώνει «πετάγομαι εδώ δίπλα» ή να αφεθεί να «πεταχτεί» από κάποιον άλλο. Οι προσωπικές προτιμήσεις είναι σεβαστές, εφόσον δεν θίγουν τον άλλο.

Θα προτιμούσα η τρίτη φράση να ήταν διατυπωμένη: «Έχει αποδοθεί ποτέ η ίδια κατηγορία σε όποιον χάθηκε σε τρικυμία, ενώ δεν αγνοούσε τον κίνδυνο μπαίνοντας στο πλοίο;» και υποστηρίζω πως εδώ η προτίμησή μου δεν είναι πια προσωπική. Καθένας μας [κανένας μας; - σημ. rogne] «μπαίνοντας στο πλοίο» δεν αγνοεί τον κίνδυνο να συναντήσει τρικυμία. Ακόμη και σήμερα, που οι προβλέψεις για τον καιρό γίνονται με στατιστικά μοντέλα πολύ περισσότερο δουλεμένα από αυτά που χρησιμοποιούσαν οι μετεωρολόγοι τον καιρό του Ρουσσώ. Το θαλάσσιο ταξίδι μπορεί να είναι στατιστικά ασφαλέστερο από το μεταφραστικό ταξίδι, αλλά ο κίνδυνος τρικυμίας δεν μπορεί να αποκλειστεί ούτε στο ένα ούτε στο άλλο. Γι’ αυτόν το λόγο η παρουσία του αρνητικού μορίου «δεν» είναι αναγκαία σε αυτή την τρίτη φράση. Γι’ αυτό υπάρχει και στη διατύπωση του Ρουσσώ.

Ας ελέγξουν οι συντελεστές της έκδοσης αυτό το έργο τους -ποτέ δεν είναι αργά- και, αν δεν βρουν, ας είναι και ένα μόνο, άλλο τρικυμιώδες χωρίο -πέρα από αυτό που σημείωσα εδώ-, θα μπορούν με ήσυχη τη συνείδησή τους να σκεφτούν τι αξίζουν έπαινοι όπως αυτός που γράφτηκε στην εφημερίδα _Το Βήμα_ (13/03/2005): «Ας ειπωθεί ευθύς εξαρχής δίχως περιστροφές: η νέα μετάφραση του _Κοινωνικού Συμβολαίου_ του Ρουσσώ από τις εκδόσεις Πόλις αποτελεί ένα από τα σημαντικότερα εκδοτικά γεγονότα του 2004 για τη χώρα μας, τουλάχιστον στο πεδίο των κοινωνικών και ανθρωπιστικών επιστημών. Πράγματι, δυόμισι αιώνες μετά την πρώτη του έκδοση, το επιφανέστερο έργο του Ρουσσώ ευτυχεί επιτέλους στη γλώσσα μας. Είχαν προηγηθεί βεβαίως αξιόλογες προσπάθειες, από τις οποίες ξεχωρίζει η μετάφραση των Δανάης και Νίκου Κουχτσόγλου (1954). Όμως καμία παλαιότερη απόπειρα δεν μπορεί να συγκριθεί με την ποιότητα και την επιστημοσύνη της παρούσης εργασίας.»

Νίκος Γουλανδρής​


----------



## Earion (Apr 6, 2017)

Αφού μου έδωσε ο rogne τέτοια θαυμάσια αβάντα, είναι κρίμα να μην την εκμεταλλευτώ και να μη μεταφέρω εδώ το εκτενές σημείωμα (σ. 63-69) του Σταύρου Ζουμπουλάκη, πρώην διευθυντή της _Νέας Εστίας_, για τις κριτικές μεταφράσεων που έκανε ο Νίκος Γουλανδρής και δημοσιεύονταν στο εν λόγω λογοτεχνικό περιοδικό. Νομίζω πως προκάλεσαν αίσθηση στον καιρό τους, και κρίνω πως μια γενική θεώρηση και αποτίμησή τους μπορεί να βρει τη θέση της στα νήματα ετούτου εδώ του καφενείου μεταφραστών. Υπόσχομαι ότι θα σκανάρω και θα αναρτήσω το σημείωμα.


----------



## Earion (Apr 6, 2017)

*Ο Νίκος Γουλανδρής στα «Μεταφραστικά» της *_*Νέας Εστίας*
_​
Στο Μηνολόγιο της _Νέας Εστίας _σκεφτόμουν εξαρχής να υπάρχει μια στήλη κριτικής των μεταφράσεων που κυκλοφορούσαν και συζήτησης, δευτερευόντως, λογής λογής γενικότερων μεταφραστικών ζητημάτων. Με ενοχλούσε πολύ ότι, κάθε φορά που κρίνονταν μεταφρασμένα βιβλία στον ημερήσιο και τον περιοδικό Τύπο, ή δεν γινόταν καθόλου λόγος για τη μετάφραση και την ελληνική έκδοση, λες και η κριτική αφορούσε την πρωτότυπη έκδοση του βιβλίου, ή το θέμα έκλεινε εύκολα με ένα επίθετο (ρέουσα, ζωντανή, εύχυμη, προβληματική, κλπ.)[SUB].[/SUB]

Συζήτησα την ιδέα με λίγους ανθρώπους που πίστευα ότι θα μπορούσαν να αναλάβουν τη δουλειά αυτή. Τελικά η στήλη ξεκίνησε, υπό τον τίτλο «Μεταφραστικά», τον Μάρτιο 1999, με τον ποιητή Νίκο Φωκά. Ο Φωκάς έγραψε συνολικά δέκα κείμενα και σταμάτησε.[SUP]1[/SUP] Τα κείμενα του Φωκά ήταν σύντομα, χωρίς αναλυτική τεκμηρίωση της κρίσης του. Θα προσθέσω, για την ιστορία του περιοδικού, ότι ο Νίκος Φωκάς αμειβόταν για τη συνεργασία του (20.000 δρχ. για κάθε κείμενο), όπως και λίγοι ακόμη από τους τακτικούς συνεργάτες του περιοδικού τον πρώτο καιρό. Εκτός από τον Φωκά, κανείς άλλος δεν έλαβε ποτέ αμοιβή για κείμενό του στη στήλη αυτή.

Τον Ιανουάριο 2002, τχ. 1741, άρχισε η συνεργασία με τη στήλη της Σεσίλ Ιγγλέση Μαργέλλου. Τα κείμενά της ήταν εκτενή, με διεξοδική τεκμηρίωση της κρίσης της. Η συνεργασία δεν συνεχίστηκε δυστυχώς για πολύ. Έγραψε άλλα δύο κείμενα μόνο (τχ. 1744, Απρίλιος 2002, τχ. 1750, Νοέμβριος 2002). Η στήλη απαιτούσε πολύ μόχθο, πρόσφερε λίγη δόξα και πολλαπλασίαζε τους εχθρούς του γράφοντος. Η κριτική της Σ. Ιγγλέση Μαργέλλου στο τχ. 1750 για τη μετάφραση από την Κατερίνα Σχινά των _Αξόδευτων παθών _του Στάινερ (Νεφέλη, 2001) στενοχώρησε πολύ τη μεταφράστρια, η οποία απάντησε στο επόμενο τεύχος (1751, Δεκέμβριος 2002), προσπαθώντας να μπαλώσει τα αμπάλωτα.

Πέντε χρόνια αργότερα όμως, τον Ιούνιο 2007, παραδέχτηκε προς τιμήν της, από τις σελίδες της _Ελευθεροτυπίας / Βιβλιοθήκη _(στη στήλη «Λόγου χάριν»), το δίκιο της κριτικού και τη γενικότερη σημασία της εμπεριστατωμένης κριτικής των μεταφράσεων.

Ας προσθέσω σε αυτά τα προεισαγωγικά ότι στη στήλη έγραψαν κατά καιρούς πολλοί: Στρατής Πασχάλης (τχ. 1713, Ιούνιος 1999),[SUP]2[/SUP] Παντελής Μπουκάλας (τχ. 1715, Σεπτέμβριος 1999), Λάμπης Καψετάκης (τχ. 1718, Δεκέμβριος 1999), Λαόνικος Διονυσίου [= Ν. Δ. Τριανταφυλλόπουλος] (τχ. 1724 Ιούνιος 2000), Σωτήρης Χαλικιάς (τχ. 1725, Ιούλιος-Αύγουστος 2000),[SUP]3[/SUP] Χριστίνα Ντόκου (τχ. 1727, Οκτώβριος 2000), Δημήτρης Κόκορης (τχ. 1729, Δεκέμβριος 2000), Θανάσης Χατζόπουλος (τχ. 1738, Οκτώβριος 2001), Γιώργος Βέης (τχ. 1747, Ιούλιος-Αύγουστος 2002), Μιχαήλ Πασχάλης (τχ. 1763, Ιανουάριος 2004), Γιώργος Δανέζης (τχ. 1770, Σεπτέμβριος 2004),[SUP]4[/SUP] Ν. Δ. Τριανταφυλλόπουλος (τχ. 1776, Μάρτιος 2005), Δημήτρης Ελευθεράκης (τχ. 1777, Απρίλιος 2005), Σπύρος Μοσκόβου (τχ. 1783, Νοέμβριος 2005), Ελευθέριος Ανευλαβής (τχ. 1804, Οκτώβριος 2007), Ντήτερ Ρόντεριχ Ράινς (τχ. 1808, Φεβρουάριος 2008), Μαρία Παπαδήμα (τχ. 1831, Μάρτιος 2010), Α. Κ. Χριστοδούλου (τχ. 1834, Ιούνιος 2010). Η στήλη, μετά από την αποχώρησή μου από τη διεύθυνση του περιοδικού, δεν συνεχίστηκε.

Τον Ιούνιο 2002 (τχ. 1746) εμφανίστηκε στη στήλη ο Νίκος Γουλανδρής. Ήταν ο άνθρωπος που περίμενα. Συνεργαστήκαμε μέχρι τον Μάιο 2010 (τχ. 1833). Έγραψε συνολικά δεκατρία κείμενα. Γνώριζα τον Νίκο Γουλανδρή ως ακούραστο και παθιασμένο μελετητή του Χατζή, δεν φανταζόμουν όμως ποτέ τη δεινότητά του ως μεταφραστικού κριτικού. Τον Ιανουάριο 1999 είχα δημοσιεύσει στην Νέα _Εστία _(τχ. 1708, σ. 93-94) ένα μικρό κείμενο, «Εκδοτικά II. Ο Δημήτρης Χατζής εκτός εμπορίου», με αφορμή την έκτος εμπορίου έκδοση του βιβλίου του Νίκου Γουλανδρή _300 δελτία (1935-1975) για τον Δημήτρη Χατζή _(Αθήνα 1998). Επικοινώνησε μαζί μου και ξανασυναντηθήκαμε στα γραφεία του περιοδικού. Λέω ξανασυναντηθήκαμε, γιατί είχαμε πρωτοσυναντηθεί στο Παρίσι στα τέλη της δεκαετίας του 1970. Μετά χαθήκαμε για χρόνια. Πριν αρχίσει να στέλνει τις κριτικές του στα «Μεταφραστικά» είχε στείλει και είχα δημοσιεύσει δύο σύντομα κείμενα του για τον Χατζή στο Μηνολόγιο (τχ. 1726, Σεπτέμβριος 2000, σ. 370-372, και τχ. 1729 Δεκέμβριος 2000, σ. 1018-1020). Σημειώνω κατά χρονολογική σειρά τα κείμενα του Γουλανδρή στη στήλη «Μεταφραστικά»:

1. «Έλεγχος μιας αγγλικής μετάφρασης του Δημήτρη Χατζή» (Dimitris Hatzis, _The_ _End_ _of_ _Our_ _Small_ _Town_, Μετάφραση: David Vere, Επιμέλεια: Dimitris Tziovas, χ.τ., Centre for Byzantine, Ottoman and Modern Greek Studies, The University of Birmingham, 1995), τχ. 1746, Ιούνιος 2002, σ. 1128-1144.

2. «Παρατηρήσεις σε μια μετάφραση της _Φαίδρας _του Ρακίνα» (Ρακίνας, _Φαίδρα_, Μετάφραση: Στρατής Πασχάλης, Ίκαρος [Αθήνα 1990], και Ρακίνας, _Φαίδρα_, Θέατρο XIX, Μετάφραση: Στρατής Πασχάλης, β΄ έκδ., Αθήνα, Γαλλικό Ινστιτούτο Αθηνών, 1998), τχ. 1753, Φεβρουάριος 2003, σ. 295-297.

3. «Ποιος κοιμάται τελικά;» [για την απόδοση του τίτλου του παραμυθιού του Περώ «La Belle au Bois dormant», και την εσφαλμένη διόρθωση, από τον Ανδρέα Παππά, που δεν κατονομάζεται, της παραδοσιακής μετάφρασής του], τχ. 1760, Οκτώβριος 2003, σ. 499-500.

4. «Παρατηρήσεις σε μια γαλλική μετάφραση ενός διηγήματος του Δ. Χατζή» [για το διήγημα «Ασήμαντες αφορμές» στον τόμο _Nouvelles_ _grecques_ _d__’É__pire__. _Traduites du grec par le Département de traduction-traductologie de l’Université d’Athènes, Études grecques, Παρίσι, L’Harmattan, 2002], τχ. 1761, Νοέμβριος 2003, σ. 719-722.

5. «Για μία γαλλική μετάφραση του διηγήματος του Δ. Χατζή «Η διαθήκη του καθηγητή» [περιέχεται στον τόμο Dimitris Hadzis, _La fin de notre petite ville_, Μετάφραση: Michel Volkovitch και Patricia Portier, Παρίσι, Editions de l’Aube/L’Aube Poche, 2002], τχ. 1765, Μάρτιος 2004, σ. 455-468.

6. «Σχόλια στη μετάφραση του Ανδρέα Πανταζόπουλου, Πιέρ-Αντρέ Ταγκυέφ, «Κοινότητα και ‘κοινοτισμός’ στη Γαλλία: ρεπουμπλικανικές προοπτικές», _(Νέα Εστία_, τχ. 1778, Μάιος 2005, σ. 736-793)», τχ. 1785, Ιανουάριος 2006, ο. 112-117.

7. «Τι μαθαίνουμε τελικά στην επικράτεια του λόγου;» (Ντ’ Αλαμπέρ, _Προεισαγωγικός λόγος στην Εγκυκλοπαίδεια_, Μετάφραση: Τιτίκα Δημητρούλια, Γλωσσική επιμέλεια: Αντώνης Ιωάννου, Εισαγωγή: Πασχάλης Μ. Κιτρομηλίδης, Αθήνα, Πόλις, 2005), τχ. 1787, Μάρτιος 2006, σ. 569-573.

8. «Μερικές από τις διορθώσεις που θα μπορούσε να έχουν γίνει» (Georges Perec, _Σκέψη/Ταξινόμηση, _Εισαγωγή-μετάφραση: Λίζυ Τσιριμώκου, Αθήνα, Άγρα, 2005), τχ. 1789, Μάιος 2006, σ. 957-962.

9. «Σύντομη περιγραφή ενός κοιμωμένου δασυλλίου» (Alexis de Tocqueville, _Το παλαιό καθεστώς και η επανάσταση_, Μετάφραση: Ανδρέας Παππάς, Προλεγόμενα: Πασχάλης Κιτρομηλίδης, Αθήνα, Πόλις, 2006 [[SUP]2[/SUP]2007]), τχ. 1814, Σεπτέμβριος 2008, σ. 541-545.

10. «Μερικές σημειώσεις ενός αναγνώστη (με αφορμή το παρελθόν των Ευρωπαίων και το παρόν κάποιων ελληνικών μεταφράσεών του)» (Jacques Le Goff, _Η Ευρώπη γεννήθηκε στον Μεσαίωνα;_, Μετάφραση: Ελευθερία Ζέη, Επιμέλεια: Άγγελος Ελεφάντης, Άννα Μαραγκού, Αθήνα, Πόλις, 2006 [[SUP]2[/SUP]2007]), τχ. 1815, Οκτώβριος 2008, σ. 728-745.

11. «Στενάχωρα (μεταφραστικά) ερωτήματα» (André Leroi-Gourhan, _Το έργο και η ομιλία του άνθρωπου_, τ. Α΄, _Τεχνική και γλώσσα_, τ. Β΄, _Η μνήμη και οι ρυθμοί, _Μετάφραση: Άγγελος Ελεφάντης, Αθήνα, Μορφωτικό Ίδρυμα Εθνικής Τραπέζης, 2000), τχ. 1824, Αύγουστος 2009, σ. 168-177.

12. «Δύο λόγια για ένα μότο» [για το μότο στο βιβλίο του Claude Levi-Strauss, _Άγρια σκέψη_, Μετάφραση: Εύα Καλπουρτζή, Προλεγόμενα-επιμέλεια: Άλκη Κυριακίδου-Νέστορος, Αθήνα, Παπαζήσης, 1977, σ. [95]], τχ. 1828, Δεκέμβριος 2009, σ. 1187-1188.

13. «Ακόμη μερικά στενάχωρα (μεταφραστικά) ερωτήματα ή γιατί ένα βιβλίο δεν είναι απαραίτητα ανταλλάξιμο με ένα άλλο» (Fernand Braudel, _Η Μεσόγειος και ο μεσογειακός κόσμος την εποχή του Φιλίππου Β΄ της Ισπανίας_, τ. Γ΄, Μετάφραση: Κλαίρη Μιτσοτάκη, Αθήνα, Μορφωτικό Ίδρυμα Εθνικής Τραπέζης, 1η ανατ. 2006, σ. 447), τχ. 1833, Μάιος 2010, σ. 1056-1070.

Η συνεργασία του Νίκου Γουλανδρή με το περιοδικό όλα αυτά τα χρόνια ήταν άψογη και αδιατάρακτη. Ο Νίκος παρέδιδε κείμενο χιλιοδουλεμένο και δεν έπαιρνε μετά διακόσια τηλέφωνα για να μάθει πότε θα δημοσιευτεί. Δεν αιφνιδίαζε επίσης ποτέ, άλλα ρωτούσε πάντα αν θα ενδιέφερε ένα κείμενό του για την τάδε ή τη δείνα μετάφραση. Εννοείται πως και η απάντηση ήταν πάντα καταφατική. Θα μνημονέψω εδώ ένα περιστατικό που έπαιξε σημαντικό ρόλο στη συνεργασία μας και στην ψυχική σχέση μας. Το 2005 δημοσίευσα στο περιοδικό ένα εκτενές κείμενο του Ταγκυέφ, εξήντα σελίδες σχεδόν, στο πλαίσιο του αφιερώματος «Κοινοτισμός, πολυπολιτισμικότητα, Εκκλησία και κράτος», σε μετάφραση του Αντρέα Πανταζόπουλου, φίλου και συνεργάτη τότε του περιοδικού, και αθεράπευτα κακογράφου. Τα γραπτά του, πρωτότυπα ή μεταφράσεις, χρειάζονταν ώρες και ώρες επιμέλεια για να σουλουπωθούν τα ελληνικά τους. Πολλές φορές μπαϊλντίζαμε, ο διορθωτής και εγώ, και κάποια στιγμή τα παρατούσαμε. Στη μετάφραση λοιπόν αυτή του Ταγκυέφ ο Γουλανδρής είχε εντοπίσει λάθη. Μου είπε ότι σκέφτεται να γράψει κάτι σχετικά. Με δοκίμαζε. Τον ενθάρρυνα να το κάνει, προσθέτοντας ότι, αν τελικά το έγραφε, θα το δημοσίευα στο περιοδικό. Το έγραψε πράγματι, και τα σκάγια δεν έπαιρναν μόνο τον μεταφραστή, άλλα και τον διορθωτή, και φυσικά έμενα. Στο τέλος μάλιστα της κριτικής του έγραφε ότι όσα ισχυριζόμουν στο εισαγωγικό κείμενο του αφιερώματος δεν επιβεβαιώνονταν, λόγω ακριβώς της προχειρότητας της μετάφρασης. Δημοσίευσα, εννοείται, χωρίς κανέναν δισταγμό την κριτική του (βλ. αρ. 6, στον παραπάνω κατάλογο). Η δημοσίευση του κειμένου του ήταν για μένα αυτονόητη, εκείνος όμως δεν είμαι βέβαιος ότι την περίμενε. Ο Πανταζόπουλος θέλησε να απαντήσει στην κριτική του Γουλανδρή. Τον απέτρεψα, γιατί δεν ήθελα να έχει το περιοδικό τον τελευταίο λόγο. Η κριτική αυτή, που ο Γουλανδρής μπορεί να πίστευε ότι με στενοχώρησε, αντίθετα με ευεργέτησε. Αν κάποιος, έκδοτης ή μεταφραστής, πήγαινε να διατυπώσει παράπονο για μια σκληρή κριτική του Γουλανδρή, τον έκοβα θυμίζοντάς του ότι δημοσίευσα κριτική του που στρεφόταν εναντίον του ίδιου του περιοδικού.

Το πρώτο κείμενο του Νίκου Γουλανδρή στα «Μεταφραστικά» έδειχνε καθαρά το σχέδιο και την ποιότητα της δουλειάς του. Ήταν ένα κείμενο εκτενές, 17 σελίδες, δίστηλο, με δεκάρια (οι σημειώσεις και τα παραθέματα με εννιάρια), στο όποιο ελεγχόταν αναλυτικά μια αγγλική μετάφραση της _Μικρής μας πόλης _του Χατζή. Κάθε μεταφραστικό ατόπημα τεκμηριωνόταν. Δεν παρέθετε απλώς την αγγλική μετάφραση και όποιος καταλάβει το λάθος το κατάλαβε, άλλα μετέφραζε ο ίδιος, όπου χρειαζόταν, την αγγλική μετάφραση για να φανεί το λάθος. Παραθέτω λίγες αράδες από αυτό το προγραμματικό κείμενο (σ. 1129):

[Η μετάφραση] _είναι μια δουλειά πολύ υποκειμενική, αφού κάθε αναγνώστης και κάθε μεταφραστής δικαιούται να έχει τη δική του ανάγνωση οποιουδήποτε κειμένου. Το δικαίωμα αυτό του μεταφραστή σταματάει, βέβαια, εκεί που αρχίζει το «δικαίωμα» του κειμένου να υπάρχει χωρίς αλλοίωση της εσωτερικής συνοχής του. Αν ο μεταφραστής ξεπεράσει αυτό το όριο, θα πρέπει να είναι προετοιμασμένος να ακούσει πως η μετάφρασή του είναι αποτυχημένη —ή μάλλον πως η μετάφραση δεν ολοκληρώθηκε, έμεινε στη μέση, δημοσιεύτηκε πρόωρα._

_Οι αποτυχημένες μεταφράσεις συνήθως δεν είναι —και δεν είναι μόνο— αποτέλεσμα προχειροδουλειάς. Και δεν είναι μόνο ατομική ευθύνη του μεταφραστή, ιδιαίτερα στις μέρες μας, που σπανιότατα δεν θα δούμε στα βιβλία να τυπώνονται τα ονόματα υπευθύνων, συνεργατών, συντελεστών, οι οποίοι, όπως αναγράφεται τουλάχιστον, διάβασαν το χειρόγραφο πριν από την έκδοση._

_Τα «μαργαριτάρια» όταν υπάρχουν, όσο και αν είναι φανταχτερά, δεν έχουν ίσως και μεγάλη σημασία, γιατί συνήθως δημιουργούν λογικό χάσμα και έτσι είναι ευκολότερα «ορατά», ενώ __ένας_ _σοβαρός «έλεγχος ποιότητας» σχετικά ευχερώς θα μπορούσε να τα εξαλείψει από το τελικό προς δημοσίευση κείμενο._

_Τα αφανέστερα λάθη, τα διαδοχικά νοηματικά γλιστρήματα, οι κυριολεκτικές, σε πρώτο βαθμό, αναγνώσεις είναι ρήγματα πολύ πιο επιζήμια για τη συνοχή του κειμένου της μετάφρασης. Έχω την εντύπωση πως συχνά μια αιτία που οδηγεί σε ελεγχόμενο αποτέλεσμα είναι οι αναμφίβολα καλοπροαίρετες, αλλά έτοιμες ιδέες του μεταφραστή (και των άλλων συντελεστών της έκδοσης) για το κείμενο που μεταφράζεται —ή για τον συγγραφέα —ή για την πολιτισμική περιοχή από την οποία προέρχεται το έργο._

Ο Γουλανδρής δεν έπιανε ποτέ να ασχοληθεί με μεταφράσεις αδόκιμων μεταφραστών, μεταφράσεις που έβλεπες με την πρώτη ματιά ότι ήταν για πέταμα, ούτε με μεταφράσεις που είχαν εκδώσει καπηλικοί εκδοτικοί οίκοι. Δεν τον ενδιέφεραν οι εύκολες νίκες. Έκρινε πάντα έγκυρους μεταφραστές (Στρατής Πασχάλης, Ανδρέας Παππάς, Λίζυ Τσιριμώκου, Άγγελος Ελεφάντης, Κλαίρη Μιτσοτάκη, κ.ά.), ορισμένοι εκ των οποίων ήταν γνωστοί και φίλοι του, και βιβλία σοβαρών εκδοτικών οίκων (Ίκαρος, Πόλις, Άγρα, ΜΙΕΤ). Έκρινε κυρίως μεταφράσεις από τα γαλλικά στα ελληνικά, αλλά, σπανιότερα, και από τα ελληνικά στα γαλλικά και τα αγγλικά.

Τα κείμενά του ήταν καρπός μεγάλου πνευματικού μόχθου, του έπαιρνε μήνες για να τα γράψει. Δουλειά στο μικροσκόπιο. Και ήταν βεβαίως καρπός μεγάλης παιδείας, όχι μόνο γλωσσικής. Όπως ακριβώς η ίδια η μετάφραση απαιτεί παιδεία και σχολαστική έρευνα, τα ίδια και παραπάνω απαιτεί και η κριτική της μετάφρασης. Αν ο φιλόλογος είναι homo suspiciosus, πολύ περισσότερο οφείλει να είναι ο μεταφραστής που παίζει πάντα σε ξένο γήπεδο. Δεν πρέπει να είναι σίγουρος για τίποτε, να ανοίγει διαρκώς τα λεξικά, ακόμη και για εκείνα που νομίζει ότι ξέρει. Ποιος, επί παραδείγματι, μεταφράζοντας Τοκβίλ, δεν θα μετέφραζε —και σωστά— το «grenier à sel» ως αλαταποθήκη; Είναι όμως και το δικαστήριο που ασχολείται με υποθέσεις που αφορούν τη διακίνηση και τον φόρο επί του αλατιού, όπως θα μεταφράσει ή θα εξηγήσει σε υποσημείωση μόνο ο καχύποπτος μεταφραστής, που παρακολουθεί στενά τα συμφραζόμενα. Η παιδεία, η υποψία και η στενή παρακολούθηση του νοήματος θα σε προφυλάξουν από το ολίσθημα να μεταφράσεις το «perception solidaire», ως «συνεκτική ως προς τη σύλληψη», ενώ το perception, προκειμένου περί φόρων, δεν σημαίνει αντίληψη, πρόσληψη, κατανόηση και άλλα συναφή, άλλα είσπραξη, η οποία είναι solidaire, δηλαδή ο φορολογούμενος για την καταβολή του εν λόγω φόρου ευθύνεται με το σύνολο της περιουσίας του (βλ. τχ. 1814, αρ. 9 του παραπάνω καταλόγου, σ. 541 και 542 αντιστοίχως). Τέτοια δουλειά έκανε στις μεταφραστικές κριτικές του ο Γουλανδρής, δεν έψαχνε για «μαργαριτάρια».

Στα δεκατρία αυτά κείμενα του στα «Μεταφραστικά» της _Νέας 'Εστίας, _ο Νίκος Γουλανδρής επισήμανε πολλές δεκάδες λάθη, ανακρίβειες, ασάφειες, αντίστροφα νοήματα, αδικαιολόγητες μικρές παραλείψεις ή προσθήκες, αντωνυμίες που άλλου αναφέρονται στο πρωτότυπο και άλλου στη μετάφραση. Διάβαζε το βιβλίο από το εξώφυλλο ως το οπισθόφυλλο, έλεγχε πάντα αν μνημονεύεται η έκδοση από την οποία γινόταν η μετάφραση, και δεν άφηνε ασχολίαστο το γεγονός ότι πολύ συχνά υποσημειώσεις των ελληνικών μεταφράσεων, αν και συνοδεύονται από το «(Σ.τ.Μ.)», είναι στην πραγματικότητα κλεμμένες από την ξένη έκδοση. Πολλά από τα μεταφραστικά ατοπήματα που αλλοιώνουν το πρωτότυπο και ταλαιπωρούν τον αναγνώστη οφείλονται σε άγνοια, τα περισσότερα όμως οφείλονται σε βιασύνη, επιπολαιότητα, απροσεξία, και άλλες εκδοχές της ανευθυνότητας. Όταν διαβάζεις, για παράδειγμα, στο μεταφρασμένο κείμενο ότι ο πάπας Ιωάννης Β΄ ανακήρυξε προστάτες αγίους της Ευρώπης τον Κύριλλο και τον Μεθόδιο, και θέλεις να μάθεις λίγα περισσότερα γι’ αυτόν, παλαβώνεις διαπιστώνοντας ότι ο πάπας έζησε τον 6ο αιώνα, ενώ οι φωτιστές των Σλάβων τον 9ο αιώνα. Αν δεν γνωρίζεις ήδη ότι ο πάπας που το έκανε αυτό είναι ο Ιωάννης Παύλος Β΄, οπότε καταλαβαίνεις ότι εδώ ο μεταφραστής από απροσεξία παρέλειψε το δεύτερο από τα δύο ονόματά του, θα χάσεις άδικα πολλή ώρα ώσπου να ξεμπερδέψεις τα πράγματα (τχ. 1815, αρ. 10 του καταλόγου, σ. 733). Στις δύο εκτενείς κριτικές του για μεταφράσεις του Χατζή στα αγγλικά και τα γαλλικά, ο Γουλανδρής ελέγχει τα κάθε είδους λάθη, αλλά αποφεύγει να υποδείξει λύσεις. Μία φορά που το κάνει, η πρότασή του είναι ιδιοφυής, και δεν αντιστέκομαι στον πειρασμό να την σημειώσω. Αφορά την παρονομασία και ρίμα «πόλις ὠνία»—«(πόλις) αιωνία», από τη «Διαθήκη του καθηγητή», που για την απόδοσή της στα γαλλικά ο Γουλανδρής προτείνει: «ville mercenaire»—«(ville) millénaire» (τχ. 1765*, *αρ. 5 του καταλόγου, σ. 465-466).

Τα κείμενα του Νίκου Γουλανδρή ενόχλησαν πολλούς μεταφραστές και εκδότες. Ποιος δεν ενοχλείται όταν του βρίσκουν λάθη, συχνά μάλιστα χοντρά και ασυγχώρητα; Κατανοητό και ανθρώπινο. Αναπτύχθηκε όμως, πέρα από αυτό, και μια άλλου είδους αντίδραση στα γραπτά του. Παραφουσκωμένα μυαλά, που μισοξέρανε κάποιες θεωρίες περί μετάφρασης, τον κατηγορούσαν ότι ήταν ένας απλός λαθοθήρας. Από το ύψος της θεωρίας τους υποτιμούσαν την επίμοχθη δουλειά της μεταφραστικής ακρίβειας. Άλλα πράγματα, σου λένε, μετράνε σε μια μετάφραση, το ύφος, ο σωστός τόνος, το γλωσσικό τοπίο. Ναι, βεβαίως, αλλά υπό τον όρο ότι δεν υπάρχουν λάθη, ανακρίβειες, ασάφειες, αντίθετα προς το μεταφραζόμενο νοήματα. Για ποιο ύφος να κάνεις λόγο, όταν σε αγγλική μετάφραση από πανεπιστημιακό εκδοτικό οίκο της _Μικρής μας πόλης_ του Χατζή, η Κύρου Ανάβασις αποδίδεται _The Ascent of the Lord_ (ήγουν Η Ανάληψις του Κυρίου), αντί _The Anabasis of Cyrus_, οι Φράγκοι γίνονται money, και η φράση «είταν σχεδόν ευτυχισμένος» μεταφράζεται «he was all but happy» δηλαδή «ευτυχισμένος είναι το μόνο που δεν είταν» (τχ. 1746, αρ. 1 του παραπάνω καταλόγου, σ. 1129, 1131, 1137); Είναι ασφαλώς πολύ δύσκολο έως αδύνατο να υπάρχει μετάφραση χωρίς λάθη. Αλλά πόσα; Και τι είδους; Εν πάση περιπτώσει, η συζήτηση περί ύφους και άλλων υψηλών εννοιών, μπορεί να αρχίσει, μόνο αφού ο αναγνώστης κρατάει στα χέρια του ένα ακριβές κείμενο. Άλλοι πάλι —ενάρετοι, αυτοί!— προσήπταν στον Νίκο Γουλανδρή ψυχική μοχθηρία, ότι χαιρόταν να ξεμπροστιάζει μεταφραστές και εκδότες. Επειδή δεν έχω τη δύναμη να ετάζω νεφρούς και καρδίας, ρωτούσα απλώς τότε (και ρωτάω και τώρα): σε όσα γράφει και επισημαίνει έχει δίκιο ή όχι; Κανείς πάντως από τους ενοχλημένους δεν έστειλε ποτέ ένα κείμενο στο περιοδικό που να αντικρούει τις παρατηρήσεις του Γουλανδρή και να αποδεικνύει ότι έχει άδικο.

Τώρα που ο Νίκος Γουλανδρής εξέλιπε της συγγενείας ημών, ας φροντίσουμε ό,τι δεν φρόντισε εκείνος όσο ζούσε: το έργο του. Ένα από αυτά που πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να γίνει είναι να συγκεντρωθούν σε έναν τόμο όλες οι κριτικές του για μεταφράσεις, δημοσιευμένες και αδημοσίευτες. Λέω και «αδημοσίευτες», γιατί ένα κείμενο που δούλευε πολύ καιρό και θα μου έστελνε να δημοσιεύσω ήταν για τη μετάφραση του _Πνεύματος των Νόμων _του Μοντεσκιέ από τους Κωστή Παπαγιώργη και Παναγιώτη Κονδύλη. Ο Νίκος Γουλανδρής ήταν γερός λόγιος. Οι μεταφραστικές κριτικές του είναι ό,τι καλύτερο έχει γραφτεί στα ελληνικά στο πεδίο αυτό. Τις χρειαζόμαστε συγκεντρωμένες για να μαθητεύουμε και να μαθαίνουμε.

Σταύρος Ζουμπουλάκης


1. Υποσημειώνω τα σχετικά τεύχη, κατά χρονολογική σειρά: 1710/3.1999, 1712/5.1999, 1715/9.1999, 1716/10.1999,1718/12.1999, 1719/1.2000, 1720/2.2000, 1721/3.2000, 1722/4.2000, 1723/5.2000.

2. Σφοδρή αντίρρηση στην επαινετική κριτική του Φωκά για τη μετάφραση των _Γάμων του Ουρανού και της Κόλασης _του Μπλαίηκ (Νεφέλη, 1997) από τον Χάρη Βλαβιανό, η οποία είχε δημοσιευτεί στο προηγούμενο τεύχος (1712).

3. Απάντηση στην κριτική του Φωκά για δύο ανθολογίες κινεζικής ποίησης, αναμεταφρασμένης από τα αγγλικά και τα γαλλικά, που είχε δημοσιευτεί στο τχ. 1721.

4. Επισήμανση ασύγγνωστων λαθών του Γιώργου Κεντρωτή σε μετάφραση του ενός διηγήματος του Χάινριχ Μπελ, το οποίο είχε συμπεριληφθεί και στο «Ανθολόγιο μεταφρασμένων διηγημάτων» του Κέντρου Ελληνικής Γλώσσας.


----------



## rogne (Apr 6, 2017)

Εξαιρετικό. Ενημερωτικά, από τις 13 κριτικές του Γουλανδρή στη _Νέα Εστία_, οι πρώτες 5 υπάρχουν ψηφιοποιημένες στο σάιτ του ΕΚΕΒΙ. Για τις υπόλοιπες, ελπίζουμε...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 6, 2017)

Να, τέτοιες ώρες στενοχωριέσαι γιατί δεν κατέχεις γαλλικά --και μάλιστα, σε βαθμό επαρκή για να κατανοήσεις βαθύτερα νοήματα και λεπτές έννοιες, όχι για να θύσεις στις Γαλερίες του Λαφαγέτου και να προμηθευτείς με χέρια και με πόδια τα ελάχιστα απαραίτητα προς το ζην στα μακροστενοψωμάδικα καθ' άπασαν τη φραγκική επικράτεια...


----------



## rogne (Apr 7, 2017)

Δρ, παρέχεται αφιλοκερδώς βοήθεια σε απορίες περί των γαλλικών, σε ένα φόρουμ που λέγεται κλπ. κλπ. 

ΥΓ. Με την ευκαιρία (και με τον κίνδυνο να το κάνω εντελώς τεχνικό κι εξειδικευμένο το νήμα), βλέπω στην κριτική Γουλανδρή για τη μετάφραση της _Φαίδρας _του Ρακίνα ένα επιχείρημα ότι το "je vis" δεν πρέπει να μεταφραστεί "βλέπω ακόμη" αλλά "ζω", γιατί δεν είναι πρώτο ενικό του ρήματος voir, "βλέπω", αλλά πρώτο ενικό του ρήματος vivre, "ζω". Σωστά όλα αυτά, μόνο που το "je vis" είναι επίσης πρώτο ενικό του απλού αορίστου του voir, "βλέπω", οπότε, βάσει του γραμματικού επιχειρήματος, θα μπορούσε να μεταφραστεί και "είδα". Αν δεν κάνω λάθος (κι εγώ με τη σειρά μου), το "ζω" πρέπει να είναι όντως το σωστό, αλλά το γραμματικό επιχείρημα δεν είναι το κατάλληλο για να το αποδείξει. Μεγάλο μπλέξιμο η αμιγώς μεταφραστική κριτική (και υπόσχομαι να μην επανέρχομαι, σε αυτό το νήμα τουλάχιστον, κάθε φορά που παίρνει το μάτι μου τέτοια διφορούμενα σημεία)...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 7, 2017)

rogne said:


> Δρ, παρέχεται αφιλοκερδώς βοήθεια σε απορίες περί των γαλλικών, σε ένα φόρουμ που λέγεται κλπ. κλπ.


Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, βέβαια, αναφερόμουν στην ακρίβεια των κριτικών Γουλανδρή -- και με επιβεβαίωσες με τη συνέχεια του σχολίου σου. :)


----------

